# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  RIP Serge Nubret

## frignugs

Posted off his website

"We are sad to inform you of the death of Serge Nubret.

He has left us on April 19th 2011.

Extra information will shortly be posted here.

Meanwhile, you can leave a message to his family following this link.

His children."

One of the all time greats from the golden area...

RIP Serge

----------


## Panzerfaust

RIP!

One of the greats from when Bodybuilding was Bodybuilding instead of this pathetic crap today.

----------


## Panzerfaust

Guest posing at Age 60? Whoa!

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Sorry to hear that. What an amazing physique.

----------


## bjpennnn

He is classic. He has the body that all of us would kill for. Much respect RIP.

----------


## Sauced_Up

How old was he?

----------


## bruary17

how sad to see him go. just look at him in his prime...absolutely incredible. He left a legacy tho. very few of us will ever look like that. ATA, Serge...

----------


## BgMc31

One of the truly classic physiques in the game. He'll be missed!

----------


## kiki123

I believe he was 72. 

Wiki states the following: "In March of 2009, Nubret fell into a coma, and remained in a persistent vegetative state until his death on 19 April 2011."

It also states this bizarre story about his children poisoning him? 

Quoting wiki again: "There are conspiracies circling around the internet, which have been supported by Serge's old friends, that he was poisoned by his own children in an attempt to take his money."

----------


## PK-V

RIP

I hope that poison shit is fiction not fact

----------


## Public Enemy

He didn't just look great in the golden era! What a legend! Serge you were a inspiration to the Bodybuilding world.

----------


## KConan

RIP Serge, One of the legends during the golden years of BodyBuilding

----------


## PK-V

^ epic pic

----------


## yannick35

This man was pure inspiration, with all is dedication to bodybuilding. This is very sad news in deed

----------


## ahicks92

Love that old school pic of Arnie and serge! 
Rip true king of aesthetics.

----------


## smeeto

most aesthetic bodybuilder ever imo, Serge looks like he was carved out of stone.

----------


## Armykid93

One of the best chests ever imo

----------


## MickeyKnox

> One of the best chests ever imo


No kidding! Wow, what a physique is right. And up until he was in his 60's, his size and body comp hardly changed!! 

RIP.

----------


## Armykid93

> No kidding! Wow, what a physique is right. And up until he was in his 60's, his size and body comp hardly changed!!
> 
> RIP.


Lol I saw a YouTube video of him when he was really old training. Dudes arms still dwarfed mine

----------

